# Chi's favorites



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Let's get to know each other Chi's. Just copy/paste and then answer for your Chi!

*Lily
*Favourite food: Eggs
Favourite toy : any squeker
Favourite itchy spot: base of ears, bottom of rib cage
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : nature trails
Favourite game: Show me the tail!
Her best animal friend(s): Daisy
Favourite trick: lying

*Daisy*
Favourite food: Fish
Favourite toy : Skineez
Favourite itchy spot: base of ears
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : Starkey Park but prefers off-leash
Favourite game: manipulation
Her best animal friend(s): Lily
Favourite trick: stealing from your pockets

*Riley*
Favourite food: raw steak
Favourite toy : Kong
Favourite itchy spot: Chest
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : downtown
Favourite game: Go get your Daddy!
Her best animal friend(s): Daisy
Favourite trick: jumping on people's laps when they don't expect it

*Roxy*
Favourite food: ANYTHING!
Favourite toy : Stuffed fish
Favourite itchy spot: belly
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : Nature trail
Favourite game: fetch
Her best animal friend(s): Daisy
Favourite trick: hiding your stuff


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

LDMomma said:


> ADAM
> Favourite food: anything
> Favourite toy : purple loofah dog
> Favourite itchy spot: top of head
> ...


I hope it works, I cant copy and paste.Going to have to quote instead.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Dakota*
Favourite food: Anything
Favourite toy : plush puppy
Favourite itchy spot: base of tail
Favourite person: me
Favourite walk : mountain hiking
Favourite game: catch me if you can
Best animal friend(s): Neighbor's female husky 
Favourite trick: begging

*Faith*
Favourite food: anything but green beans
Favourite toy : pillow
Favourite itchy spot: thighs
Favourite person: hubby
Favourite walk : around the house
Favourite game: keep away
Best animal friend(s): Dakota
Favourite trick: dancing

*Glory*
Favourite food: Anything
Favourite toy : Faith 
Favourite itchy spot: belly
Favourite person: me
Favourite walk : around the neighborhood
Favourite game: find and catch mommy
Best animal friend(s): Faith
Favourite trick: high five


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cute thread! 

Favourite food: raw cornish hen
Favourite toy : balls balls balls and his pig
Favourite itchy spot: loves to be scritched on his spine by his tail
Favourite person(except me): Dad definitely
Favourite walk : to the duck pond
Favourite game: fetch, he will not stop. If there's nobody to throw his ball/pig he will go to the stairs and throw it down himself and then retrieve it over and over.
Her best animal friend(s): My mom's papillon Daisy
Favourite trick: Sneeze and Meow


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Cute thread!
> Favourite game: fetch, he will not stop. If there's nobody to throw his ball/pig he will go to the stairs and throw it down himself and then retrieve it over and over.


That's awesome! I wish we had stairs so Roxy could do this


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

Cici-

Favourite food: Any kind of meat, she's a real meat eater!! 
Favourite toy : Small bouncy ball type thing ( she likes rolling it then chasing it )
Favourite itchy spot: on her side or behind her ears
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : Down the park, in the big fields, off the leash!
Favourite game: chases
Her best animal friend(s): Taz my brothers staffy
Favourite trick: Stealing my stuff!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily
Favourite food: anything
Favourite toy : anything with a squeek
Favourite itchy spot: below chin
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy and my daughter
Favourite walk : let off in the field to run or my garden to do zoomies in
Favourite game: tug
Her best animal friend(s): Our cat
Favourite trick: looking cute and flirting with men


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy
Favourite food: massive pork bones
Favourite toy : balls balls balls 
Favourite itchy spot: chest and under chin
Favourite person(except me): Abigail
Favourite walk : anyway she would walk all day
Favourite game: fetch
Her best animal friend(s): Her little sister lotus and her boyfriend jasper
Favourite trick: Speak, blow kisses


Lotus
Favourite food: any food
Favourite toy : anything 
Favourite itchy spot: tummy
Favourite person(except me): Abigail
Favourite walk : hates walking hides from
Her harness haha
Favourite game: let's attack people with her Tongue and clean their eyeballs and ears
Her best animal friend(s): Daisy
Favourite trick: She only sits and stands I've slacked in the trick department with her


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila
Favourite food: All!!! (especially the lungpuffs bryco sent,she'd kill for those
Favourite toy : squeaky soft ones, and bones
Favourite itchy spot: any
Favourite person(except me): daddy 
Favourite walk : not picky
Favourite game: fetch for sure!!
Her best animal friend(s): winston and lucy
Favourite trick: play dead and roll over
_____________


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet
Favourite food: chicken
Favourite toy : anything small and soft that she can carry
Favourite itchy spot: chest
Favourite person(except me): Neil (my fiance)
Favourite walk : pretty much anywhere but the park is always popular
Favourite game: chasing the other 2
Her best animal friend(s): Bobby & Mia my SIL's Chis
Favourite trick: letting us know exactly what she wants

Ruby
Favourite food: Anything
Favourite toy : a big soft toy lollypop
Favourite itchy spot: chest
Favourite person(except me): Neil
Favourite walk : anywhere
Favourite game: running after thrown toys
Her best animal friend(s): Bentley
Favourite trick: doesnt really have one have atm

Bentley
Favourite food: Anything 
Favourite toy : small pink hearts
Favourite itchy spot: back of ears
Favourite person(except me): Neil
Favourite walk : down along by the river 
Favourite game: fetch
His best animal friend(s): Ruby
Favourite trick: Kisses


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

FERN
Favourite food: Chicken
Favourite toy: Gnasher (squeaky soft toy dog) or Ratty (soft toy rat)
Favourite itchy spot: Behind ears or inside of thigh
Favourite person (except me): Her mama (my mum)
Favourite walk: Anywhere!
Favourite game: Fetch
Her best animal friend(s): Dougal
Favourite trick: Sitting up (begging) or waving 

DOUGAL
Favourite food: Bakers kibble (small dog, beef & veg flavour) and raw carrots
Favourite toy: Red bone
Favourite itchy spot: Chin
Favourite person (except me): His mama (my mum)
Favourite walk: Around our neighbourhood 
Favourite game: Rolling his toy bone with his nose
His best animal friend(s): Fern
Favourite trick: Giving kisses and being naughty


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Betty

Favourite food: raw rabbit meat
Favourite toy : Goose
Favourite itchy spot: base of spine where her tail is
Favourite person(except me): my SO
Favourite walk : the forest not far from here
Favourite game: "are you ready for BREAKFAST/DINNER!??!?!"
Her best animal friend(s): Goose
Favourite trick: Betty says "I don't 'do' tricks. You will give me treats and food because I'm cool."

Goose

Favourite food: Pork ribs
Favourite toy : rabbit fur balls of any type & his froggie with a squeaker
Favourite itchy spot: chest
Favourite person(except me): my dad
Favourite walk : Goo doesn't actually -like- walks, he is too timid to enjoy himself. Not that it stops us from going! He prefers the freedom of the backyard with no leash.
Favourite game: fetch or "gonna get you!" where we make fools of ourselves by stomping a little, hunched over, with our "claws" up - pretending to go after him. 
Her best animal friend(s): Betty
Favourite trick: whenever we attempt to teach Goo a trick, he gets super gassy and terrified.  We are attempting to teach him to shush when someone walks down the stairs above our basement apartment though! 

Oona

Favourite food: quail
Favourite toy : anything. seriously, this dog will play with a wad of paper... even a SHEET of paper it doesn't have to be wadded.
Favourite itchy spot: belly
Favourite person(except me): anyone! 
Favourite walk : we got Oona in the winter, so she hasn't actually gone walking with us yet.
Favourite game: she really likes to attack your fingers while you TRY and pet the other dogs. 
Her best animal friend(s): Goose (altho sometimes I think he wishes this werent true)
Favourite trick: haha, man... i guess this shows how awful I am as an owner.. my dogs don't do tricks.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

*Zoey*
Favourite food: Venison
Favourite toy : Pink Squeaky Duck 
Favourite itchy spot: Ears/Neck
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : in a stroller lol
Favourite game: Crazy Zoey Kisses
Her best animal friend(s): Mini Dee my cat
Favourite trick: "Say your prayers"

*Ziva--Miniature Pinscher*
Favourite food: Anything she can eat
Favourite toy : Balls of any kind
Favourite itchy spot: back of neck
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : Up to the dumpsters but HATES coming back
Favourite game: Stick em up
Her best animal friend(s): Zoey (much to Zoey's chagrin)
Favourite trick: Stick em up & Smiling

*Shellie--Golden Retriever*
Favourite food: RMB's of any kind
Favourite toy : Tennis Balls
Favourite itchy spot: Base of Ears
Favourite person(except me): Doggie Daycare Attendants
Favourite walk : Nature Trails
Favourite game: Fetch
Her best animal friend(s): Gertie my aunts Bernese Mtn Dog
Favourite trick: Play dead


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

*Honey*
Favourite food: Chicken
Favourite toy : Dont play with them 
Favourite itchy spot: back of head right between her ears
Favourite person(except me): Sugarbaby
Favourite walk : around the lake
Favourite game: Sleep lol
Her best animal friend(s): Keona
Favourite trick: Shake hand or high 5


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

*Chico*

*Favourite food:* Anything 
*Favourite toy :* His stuff lain 
*Favourite itchy spot:* Behind his ears
*Favourite person:* (Except me) My big Brother H 
*Favourite walk:* Around the house
*Favourite game:* Hide and seek 
*Best animal friend(s):* Whiskey and my cat Lily
*Favorite trick:* I tote him to give me his cheek when he wants kisses.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

*ZIPPY*

Favourite food : Natural Balance Lamb Dog Food Roll (he spins around and goes crazy for this treat!)
Favourite toy : Zippy has no interest in toys whatsoever!
Favourite itchy spot: base of ears, tummy
Favourite person : me first, then my wife (don't tell her that I said that publically)
Favourite walk : past the hairdresser who gives him treats and scratches
Favourite game : a back-and-fourth chase up and down the hallway
Best animal friend : we don't really animal socialize but he likes saying hello to the little white dog down the block during our walks
Favourite trick: a quick flop onto the back so you've got no choice but to scratch the belly!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

*Shayley*
Favourite food: *Chicken*
Favourite toy : *Her blue puppy & ball she has had them both since she was a puppy*
Favourite itchy spot: *side*
Favourite person(except me): *That is tough! It's either Grandma or Daddy (AKA My mom or fiance lol)*
Favourite walk : *The Park!!! Joey and I have to spell out P-A-R-K when we ask each other if we're going because other wise she gets so happy and I hate to break her heart if we didn't!*
Favourite game: *Fetching toys*
Her best animal friend(s):* Kizzie*
Favourite trick: *Sitting Pretty, you hardly even have to ask her and up she goes!*


*Kizzie*
Favourite food: *Anything*
Favourite toy : *Anything her SISTER is playing with*
Favourite itchy spot: *side*
Favourite person(except me): *That is tough! It's either Grandma or Daddy (AKA My mom or fiance lol)*
Favourite walk : *Anywhere but most likely the park for her as well*
Favourite game: *Attacking her sisters feet when she walks by, stealing treats, fetching lol*
Her best animal friend(s): *Shayley*
Favourite trick: *Paw*


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Gretel
Favourite food: Wheat Thins! (Inside joke, Gretel once knocked a box of wheat thins off the table and ATE THE WHOLE BOX - it was cartoonish how big, and sick she was.)
Favourite toy : The recently deceased Mr. Pink. She now loves the Lion I got her.
Favourite itchy spot: Around her tail and thighs.
Favourite person(except me): Dad is her #1 ever, His brother - Uncle Josh a close second.
Favourite walk : Behind the sheds in our community, lots of open grass.
Favourite game: Flop over for belly rubs at any given moment to see if it works.
Her best animal friend(s): Godric, for sure.
Favourite trick: Kisses!

Godric
Favourite food: Anything gets this boy in a frenzy.
Favourite toy : Pestering his sister.
Favourite itchy spot: He doesn't have one yet, he's more worried about eating my fingers.
Favourite person(except me): He's not too fond of anyone but daddy and I.
Favourite walk : He's just happy to attend.
Favourite game: Bark sister off the sofa.
Her best animal friend(s): The bestest big sister ever, Gretel!
Favourite trick: He's figured out how to squeeze between my baby-gate and the pantry door, that pill.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

*PRADA*

Favourite food: Anything soft
Favourite toy : doesn't really play with toys
Favourite itchy spot: on her back
Favourite person(except me): daddy
Favourite walk : running off leash at the park
Favourite game: running around with ninja
Her best animal friend(s): Ninja
Favourite trick: only knows how to sit and laydown

*Baby-Love*

Favourite food: anything pretty much
Favourite toy : anything with squeekers in it she squeeks them herself
Favourite itchy spot: belly
Favourite person(except me): daddy, my mom and stepdad
Favourite walk : park
Favourite game: throwing the squeeky toy
Her best animal friend(s): doesn't have one 
Favourite trick: just knows the basics

*Ninja*

Favourite food: ANYTHING and everything
Favourite toy : green little monkey with a vest he nibbles on the vest
Favourite itchy spot: on his back 
Favourite person(except me): ME he likes everyone else but I am his main squeeze
Favourite walk : running off leash at the park 
Favourite game: me chasing him around the house and when i hide and jump out and scare him
Her best animal friend(s): Prada
Favourite trick: shredding up my underwear LOL! he only knows the basics


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi
Favourite food: Chicken
Favourite toy : an unidentifiable furry zebra-print toy
Favourite itchy spot: Behind her ears and base of tail
Favourite person(except me): My sister Carly
Favourite walk : To the local field/woods
Favourite game: Chasing Maisie
Her best animal friend(s): Maisie
Favourite trick: "Dance"

Maisie
Favourite food: Lamb
Favourite toy : Anything and everything that can be fetched
Favourite itchy spot: Under her chin
Favourite person(except me): My dad
Favourite walk : Anywhere that ends up with a show or an offlead run
Favourite game: Fetch and Chase
Her best animal friend(s): Pippi and Cali (cat)
Favourite trick: walking on her back legs!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy
Favorite food: Apples
Favourite toy : Shag puppy 
Favourite itchy spot: tummy and loves back massage
Favourite person(except me): her Daddy
Favourite walk : Stroller
Favourite game: Get the baby! and rolling her metal easter egg on the floor
Her best animal friend(s): Lulubelle
Favourite trick: Shake, go round and round, sit and lay down
AND....she Sings when we sing or have music on.

Lulubelle
Favourite food: Anything she is not allergic too! Apples
Favourite toy : McDonald's pet motel tiny puppy
Favourite itchy spot: EVERYWHERE! LOL!!!
Favourite person(except me): her Mommy
Favourite walk : Stroller
Favourite game: plays like a cat!
Her best animal friend(s): Dazy
Favourite trick: Sit up pretty, Shake
And she loves to still nurse on all her favorite toys...LOL!


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Taco
Favourite food: Tacos, I swear im not kidding 
Favourite toy : Black sock
Favourite itchy spot: Bottom of rib cage
Favourite person(except me): his grandma XD
Favourite walk : queen's point
Favourite game: Tug O'War
His best animal friend(s): Freckles
Favourite trick: He doesnt know any.. yet! ^^

Freckles:
Favourite food: Dog food, shes a well behaved girl!
Favourite toy : Squeaky Tiger toy and her giant Kong!
Favourite itchy spot: Doesnt Have One! XD
Favourite person(except me): Her daddy
Favourite walk : Queens point
Favourite game: Tug O' War
Her best animal friend(s): Taco
Favourite trick: Shake


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango
Favourite food: popcorn
Favourite toy : stuffed pig
Favourite itchy spot: behind ears
Favourite person(except me): My roommate
Favourite walk : in my backyard.
Favourite game: tug
His best animal friend(s): Jazz
Favourite trick: Take a bow. Dance

Jazz
Favourite food: anything I'm eating. (No, she doesn't get any lol!)
Favourite toy : small gorilla squeaky
Favourite itchy spot: under chin
Favourite person(except me): My daughter
Favourite walk : along our street
Favourite game: she likes tug the best, too, but prefers it with Tango than with me.
Her best animal friend(s): Tango
Favourite trick: Wait. Speak.


----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

Jax
Favourite food: raw chicken liver
Favourite toy : his squeaker fox
Favourite itchy spot: base of ears
Favourite person(except me)addy
Favourite walk : the dog park
Favourite game: "get him", which involves running up to a person, or to Reese, licking him/her, and then running away
Her best animal friend(s): Reese
Favourite trick: jumping so that he's face to face with Reese

Reese (not a chi but a mix border collie/chow chow
Favourite food: anything, really. he loves chicken and ham and eggs
Favourite toy : this ratty old green squeaker toy
Favourite itchy spot: just above his tail
Favourite person(except me): Cailyn, my daughter
Favourite walk : long walk around several blocks, so he can see more people
Favourite game: he'll chase a stick, but not a ball
Her best animal friend(s): Jax
Favourite trick: opening screen doors


----------



## Kristina (Jan 9, 2011)

*Noah*
Favourite food: Benny Bully's Liver Treats
Favourite toy : Any toy that is destroyable, and Kong
Favourite itchy spot: His Tummy
Favourite person(except me): Daddy
Favourite walk : Anywhere we take him
Favourite game: Chi bounce!
His best animal friend(s): Quinn, Truly & Marshall
Favourite trick: Making a squeeking noise

*Truly*
Favourite food: Benny Bully's Liver Treats
Favourite toy : A stuffed toy shaped like a pill, it says "Chill Pill" on it.
Favourite itchy spot: Behind her ears
Favourite person(except me): Daddy
Favourite walk : Walks close to home
Favourite game: Fetch, and taunting
Her best animal friend(s): Noah, Quinn and Marshall
Favourite trick: Pushing her toy with her nose and fetching it

*Quinn*
Favourite food: Pure Bites dried chicken breast treats, but he dreams about buffet's
Favourite toy : Any toy that Noah or Truly has first
Favourite itchy spot: His back
Favourite person(except me): Daddy
Favourite walk : He is too young to go for a walk just yet
Favourite game: Chase!
His best animal friend(s): Noah, Truly, Marshall
Favourite trick: Dive bombing your face


----------

